# Bike Computer Rec's



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

All:

I would really appreciate it if you would provide some recommendations for a great bike computer. I don't need anything fancy, but I am willing to pay for quality. I'll be putting this on my newly repainted Gunnar Roadie and using the bike for randonne rides. I hope to complete an SR series this year.

I don't need an altimeter, GPS, or wattage. All I'm looking for a is a very reliable computer that will show me speed and distance. I would also like an auto-on function that always works. I wouldn't mind if it were wireless unless that comes at the expense of durability/reliability or battery life.

Thank you very much.

kg1


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Take your pick. Technology has progressed to the point where just about every computer out there does the basics reliably. If you are not looking for GPS or a HRM then really you can just grab anything. The only time I hear people complain about their computers is when the battery is dying and that is easy enough fix. Personally I like CatEye, Sigma is fine too. I might stay away from anything you find at a department store but other than that you should be OK.


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

I use cateye strada wireless and has been very reliable and easy to use.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Any of the models from Cateye or Sigma would be fine. Just matters which features you want (wired, wireless, double wireless, cadence). 

I have used Catete Astrale and Sigma 1609, both wired with cadence. I like the Sigma better due to the bigger and better display, but really would have been happy with either one. At about 30 bucks each, it is hard to beat.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I had issues with many units, but for sure get a wireless one so you don't have to run wires. I have been using a Garmin for 3 years now and I will never do another standard bike computer for one simple reason, you NEVER have to worry about a magnet passing by a receiving unit. You just turn it on and it sees the sky and your done. Look at the price of the cheapest Garmin too as they are just so simple to use.


----------



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone using smart phones? I've been using MapMyRide (free app) and does a pretty good job of giving me more info then i need. I am not a racer and so please don't flame. Probably will move to a garmin 305 when time comes.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Garmin for Rando Rides?*

All:

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it. Does anyone use a Garmin for randonneuring rides? That looks like amazing technology, but it looks like the units only hold a charge for about 14 (the Edge 200) or 18 hours (the Edge 500). I'm slow. The computer would give out before I finished a 400k ride, and I don't have a hub generator.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Again, thanks.

kg1


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

There are some good Smartphone ones out there but the battery life has to worry you on a long ride. Kg1 if 18 hours of battery isn't enough you need to go to an old fashioned Cateye wireless computer. They have battery life that last months/years....I have only had my Garmin run out once in 3 years and that was because I forgot to charge it....anyore than that you should just get a regular old bike computer and there are no worries about charging ever.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

You didn't mention a specific price point but I will give you the information I have from my experiences.

A wired computer is always going to be better in terms of accuracy and reliability of the data due to data interference that inevitably occurs. Some higher end wireless computers encode their signal so it is less suceptible to signal interference. The Cateye computers are all good but a bit hard and confusing to program. For wired computers the Mighty 8 and the Enduro are my choices.

Cateye also makes good wireless computers. The Strada, Vectra, and Micro Wireless are good choices.

Specialized also makes great wireless computers at reasonable prices. The Specialized Sport is a good one and the one I would recommend the highest.

As to computers to avoid I would stay as far away from the VDO computers. They are pure crap and not worth the cardboard box they come in. I bought one and returned it within a week. When I was cruising at 18 MPH the computer would tell me I was doing 2 MPH and when I was standing at a traffic light or coasting it told me I was doing 70 MPH, complete and total crap!

The Sigma wireless computers can be problematic. I have had problems with certain ones and others have been great. If you get one make sure you can take it back,

To be honest most of us do not really need a computer even if you race. When computers first came out the only ones who bought them were posers and Fred's. These were the guys who got shot out the back on club rides and the excuse they always gave was "just didn't have the legs today, I'll have to check my computer . . ." What a joke.

Since I sent the VDO computer back my rides have been better because I ride according to what my body tells me and not some piece of plastic. When I drop the hammer (which I do quite frequently) I find myself dropping it harder and my recoveries are better. I also find I tend to ride more aggressively and focus more on my technique which makes me a better rider. There is nothing that a computer can do for you that you can't do for yourself by listening to your body. The only thing a computer will do is confuse you with too much useless information that you simply don't need and cannot use. My advise is to forget the computer and listen to your body. You won't regret it.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Thanks.*



RoadBoy1 said:


> You didn't mention a specific price point but I will give you the information I have from my experiences.
> 
> A wired computer is always going to be better in terms of accuracy and reliability of the data due to data interference that inevitably occurs. Some higher end wireless computers encode their signal so it is less suceptible to signal interference. The Cateye computers are all good but a bit hard and confusing to program. For wired computers the Mighty 8 and the Enduro are my choices.
> 
> ...


Roadboy1:

Thank you for the advice. I will admit to being a bit of a slave to the computer (mph, cadence, etc.), probably to the detriment of my riding. I have cateye triple wireless right now, and it is far from intuitive to use, so I agree with you on that one.

I will be using this on my rando rides. I am a poor enough navigator with a computer -- without one I'd probably end up in a neighboring state.

I particularly appreciate your thoughts about wired versus wireless. I've been having some issues with my wireless computer, and I am thinking of going to a wired version.

Again, thank you.

kjg1


----------

